# What is this fish??



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

People saying my fish isn't an Irritan so I wanna make sure what it is. Here are some pics.

View attachment 69804

View attachment 69805

View attachment 69806

View attachment 69807

View attachment 69808

View attachment 69809


5-6"


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

maybe its a brandti


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

its a compressus


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

are you sure? Here are pics of Irritans and it looks like these http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...5097&hl=Irritan. It looks exactly with the yellow anal fin and gills. Last 2 pictures don't show his fins because it's turned. Frank help out please.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

nvm please close this thread. I know it's an Irritan. I saw all the Irritan photos and it's exactly my fish. I believe George as well.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

jeddy hao said:


> nvm please close this thread. I know it's an Irritan. I saw all the Irritan photos and it's exactly my fish. I believe George as well.
> [snapback]1119153[/snapback]​


Jeddy, your fish is incredible!!! I think its a irritan but don't quote me on that









Anyway , PLEASE post these pics in the thread I started..."show your irritan" and get the ball rolling!!!

Thanks

J


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would say irritans as well.

Closed.


----------

